# Bushnell Fl, AADR



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

AADR North Tampa Bay FL Show & Pull Club
August 5-6, 2006
Bushnell, Florida
Stumpter County Fairgrounds
Contact Kris 352-745-8045
Amanda 386-274-9376


----------



## PittieLover (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm going! Can't wait! :woof:


----------



## PittieLover (Oct 14, 2005)

Even though I had no clue what I was doing :hammer: - I had Gracey try and pull today at the show. She did okay for doing it for the first time. Also, entered her in a couple shows too. Didn't win anything, but it was neat and met some really nice people. I brought my little brother and I took some pics. I thought I would share... :woof:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

hey how did Eddie Falin do? Rebels Dad was down there pulling. Haggin, hes a crazy blue male and Cocky, the black dog that crawls on his belly when he pulls

Looks like you had fun and in the end thats what its about.


----------



## PittieLover (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm not sure exactly who they are or what some of their names were? But that Eddie guy does sound familiar though. I know this one guy had like a 34lb pit that pulled about 1,000lbs and it was awesome! She was on her tippy toes, had her back arched all the way up and pulled all the way to the end. I saw some really nice dogs there and everyone was super nice! Gracey tried it, but she didn't know what to do - but atleast she didn't lay down or something like some of the dogs there... lol But all in all it was cool; not sure if I'll go or train her in the pulling though? But I might...upruns:


----------

